
Cname Cloaking, the dangerous disguise of third-party trackers - kemenaran
https://medium.com/nextdns/cname-cloaking-the-dangerous-disguise-of-third-party-trackers-195205dc522a
======
chopin
At least for sites where I am expected to leave money (web shops) that would
mean aggressive blocking of subdomains (just for security reasons).

I never cease to be astonished of stupidity. I can imagine that this tactic
leads to all sorts of liabilities for the primary domain owner. Finally
someone will deliver malware via this route.

